# Platinum in organic solevents



## 61 silverman (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi, all My mother ownes a ceramic studio that she has had for over forty years.. At some point in time one of the paint manufacturers Had a solution made By ENGELHARD Industries . They developed into a organic solvent both GOLD and PLATINUM.. When KILN fired A metal layer Is left where ever the solution was painted onto the ceramics.. Here is a couple of pictures. of the platinum solution..


----------



## 61 silverman (Apr 2, 2009)

another picture....


----------



## 61 silverman (Apr 2, 2009)

1 more....


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 3, 2009)

I have refined the Englehard Hanovia Liquid Gold a couple of times. Here's a good article on the composition and usage of it.
http://www.goldbulletin.org/assets/file/goldbulletin/downloads/Papazian_3_15.pdf


----------



## SilverFox (Apr 3, 2009)

I have about 4 bottles of the stuff, three gold ones, and a half empty bottle of platnium.

I didn't realize they actually contained those metals. I thought it was more a colorant then a real PM.

My mother had been into ceramics.


----------



## Lou (Apr 3, 2009)

No, it's the real metal.


It's a pity it doesn't work on coating titanium with an adherent layer of platinum, there's be a lot of happy pyrotechnicians if it did.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 3, 2009)

It's not easy to refine. We tried several direct chemical methods without much success. You really have to burn it first.


----------



## 61 silverman (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi everyone, Here are a couple of pictures of some of the Hanovia Gold that has gone through a kiln fire which is how it is designed to work..I was able too disolve the gold layer using HCL/CL appling it with a eye dropper over the gold areas, You can see by the second pisture the gold came off very clean..


----------



## 61 silverman (Apr 11, 2009)

That first picture is of a couple sample tiles sent too distributers, now the gold removed, the bumps are not gold but a texture in the underglaze.. That is a very important note that this material is applied over a previous glaze that is fired at a higher temperature in the kiln..


----------



## 61 silverman (Apr 11, 2009)

A piece of ceramics that was being thrown out ..


----------



## 61 silverman (Apr 11, 2009)

And the Gold removed using HCL/CL


----------



## 61 silverman (Apr 11, 2009)

I have not tried the sample of the Platinum that was on the same sample board, I,ll take a couple more pictures soon ,, Thanks Too all..
Mark
I'm thinking that AR may have too be used with the Platinum,what do you think..??


----------



## 61 silverman (Dec 4, 2009)

Update on Hanovia Gold and Platinum, 
I made a ceramic bowl glazed it , fired in a Kiln. The material that I collected came from 3 bottles mostly dried up..there is a oslevent that is sold to clean brushes and mistakes.. This solvent does little towards just disolving the dried material, altho mixing the solvent in with the dried material by stirring together basically put a layer of solvent around the particals as they were scraped together, they would then start collecting in the bottom of the vial.. time consuming...after all the material I could remove from the inside of the vials I poured all into the bowl I had made,, I used a Q-tip as a collector of what stayed in the vial..The Q-tip cotton, only went in the bowl as well..That is where the ash came from..Thinking about this more It may be possible to fire the gold directly in the vial, if it is dried up, not if still liquid with any depth... I have to take a new picture of the gold chloride, can't find it in my computer,, HCL/CL used to dissolve...Mark


----------



## gorfman6154 (Dec 4, 2009)

61 silverman said:


> I'm thinking that AR may have too be used with the Platinum,what do you think..??



61silverman, in an article posted by Palladium, it documents using 10 parts HCL to 1 part 36% H2O2 to dissolve Platinum from catalytic converters :idea: . I would be inclined to think that it would be able to remove your Platinum, from ceramics. 

If you try this, make sure you use proper safety precautions, as high % Hydrogen Peroxide can be dangerous if mishandled.

Note: I have not yet tried this  . Maybe Lasersteve would chime in on this Topic.

Good luck, Gorfman.


----------



## 61 silverman (Dec 6, 2009)

Gorfman, Thank you for that bit of info.. I Had not considered AP (acid-peroxide) for the platinum.. I have not researched Cat- converters..and Yes I'm sure that Steve would have a good Idea if this formula would work on platinum..
The material that is in the bowl pictured is Gold material, The color is a silvery with small areas of golden color ( as it should fire too ) The solevent I used to collect the material and possibly the mixing of 3 different vials, the appearance is not as I expected; I have disolved most of what you see in the bowl with HCL/CL, a nice yellow solution created..


----------



## 61 silverman (Dec 6, 2009)

GSP; Hi I read that you have refined this material a number of times( Hanovia gold products) Do you have any advise, on how I am approaching the recovery of the values..Is my method a good one ?? How did you precess this material ( if I may ask ).??
Thank You Mark


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 6, 2009)

I haven't done any except the gold variety. I just burned it and put it into aqua regia.


----------

